# Tenderising meat using bi-carb of soda



## daryl_r

simple question really, what is the secret to do this right? A paste i believe, but what ratio of water[?] and soda? Every time i dine at asian restuarants i get tender beef envy....... Any knowledge would be fab, thanks...


----------



## ironchef

You'll need about 1/2 tsp. of baking soda for every 1/2 c. of marinade you use. Don't marinate the meat too long though or else it will get overly tender. Only use this for tough cuts of meat (i.e. London Broil) that you are using to stir fry with. If you are using a meat that is naturally tender, you won't need to use the baking soda unless you want that really, really soft texture.


----------



## daryl_r

*The Bi-carb Dilemma*

Ironchef i thank you for your insight into tenderising meat using bcos, re the paste though, would it make B.B.Q's style cuts tender. i.e: melt in the mouth tender or should i just keep practising?????
                                                    daryl_r.


----------



## Constance

How long do you marinate the meat, Ironchef?


----------



## bubblygal

actually you can use 7-up/spirte or coke
it works the same work


----------



## mignon

Let me start by saying that boiling a potato is about the epitome of my cooking skills, but I'm unable to squelch myself from commenting on the  tenderizing of tough cuts of meat using baking soda that I'm reading here. 

Has anyone heard of braising? You can take the sole off a leather boot, and using something acidic like tomato sauce on the bottom of your pan over heat so low you can hardly see anything move, you'll be able to cut the leather with a fork and eat it like filet mignon after a couple of hours. As I understand it, the long, slow cooking melts the collagen connecting tissue leaving what's left "falling apart." If the the tomato sauce turns you off, try a little beef broth. 

Another thought: I'd guess the baking soda diminishes the nutritive value of the meat.


----------



## Andy M.

mignon said:
			
		

> ...Has anyone heard of braising?...


 

Yes, braising works but not if you plan to do a stir-fry with the meat.  The use of baking soda will tenderize the meat and then you can cook it the way you want.

I have seen no evidence that baking soda effects the nutrients in meats.  Could you post your sources?


----------



## ironchef

daryl_r said:
			
		

> Ironchef i thank you for your insight into tenderising meat using bcos, re the paste though, would it make B.B.Q's style cuts tender. i.e: melt in the mouth tender or should i just keep practising?????
> daryl_r.


 
Are you asking if using it in a marinade will work if you grill or smoke the meat? If you're slow cooking it you shouldn't need it. It's more for tenderizing meat that you will quickly cook.

Constance, it depends on how tough the meat is. If you're using a very cheap and tough cut of meat from the chuck or round cuts, you would marinate it for at least 4-8 hours. If it's something that's in-between in toughness like flank or skirt, then 2-4 hours should be ok.


----------



## Constance

Ironchef, I'm mainly interested in tenderizing sirloin tip steaks about 1-1/4 inches thick. 
I love the taste and leanness of this cut, but it's really too tough to cook like a steak.


----------



## mignon

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Yes, braising works but not if you plan to do a stir-fry with the meat.  The use of baking soda will tenderize the meat and then you can cook it the way you want.
> 
> I have seen no evidence that baking soda effects the nutrients in meats.  Could you post your sources?



I started by admitting I didn't know from beans about cooking and then promptly proved it with my remark about baking soda. It seems everyone and his father knows about using baking soda to tenderize beef but me. The only relevant citation I can post [http://lists.foodsafetyweb.info/SCRIPTS/WA-FOODSWS.EXE?A2=ind9802&L=foodsafe&P=47127] seems to be equivocal on the subject.

I think I'll retire from this dialogue and save myself for something I know about, like putting my foot in my mouth.


----------



## jennyema

bubblygal said:
			
		

> actually you can use 7-up/spirte or coke
> it works the same work


 


But those drinks are acidic and baking soda is alkaline... ????

Plus acids don't really "tenderize" meat.

Edited to add that baking soda has such an unappetizing taste .... I would worry about picking any of that taste up in the meat.


----------



## Constance

mignon said:
			
		

> It seems everyone and his father knows about using baking soda to tenderize beef but me.



I didn't know about it, Mignon.


----------



## nrkelly

jennyema said:
			
		

> Edited to add that baking soda has such an unappetizing taste .... I would worry about picking any of that taste up in the meat.


 
I was wondering about that too.  do you have to rinse the meat before seasoning it?  Color me stupid I guess.


----------



## ironchef

Constance said:
			
		

> Ironchef, I'm mainly interested in tenderizing sirloin tip steaks about 1-1/4 inches thick.
> I love the taste and leanness of this cut, but it's really too tough to cook like a steak.


 
I would think that 4 hours in the marinade should suffice.


----------



## marmalady

IC - Have to say I'd never heard of using baking soda as a tenderizer!  Cornstarch, yes - my Japanese/Hawaiian friend uses a cornstarch mixture all the time to 'tenderize' stir fry cuts of meat.  Interesting!


----------



## nrkelly

so, I'm assuming that no one has _really_ tried this, correct?  If so, how do you get rid of the baking soda taste???


----------



## mignon

Do you know what I've concluded from all this? I've decided to give vegetarianism a shot


----------



## Andy M.

mignon said:
			
		

> Do you know what I've concluded from all this? I've decided to give vegetarianism a shot


 
At least you'll be ready to deal with vegetables that require tenderizing


----------



## Constance

Thanks, Ironchef! I'm going to give this a try.

I'm assuming that one would wash the baking soda off before cooking the meat?


----------



## mignon

Constance said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ironchef! I'm going to give this a try.
> 
> I'm assuming that one would wash the baking soda off before cooking the meat?



Don't you think it would be better to leave it on in case you suffer dyspepsia, the baking soda would probably mitigate am upset stomach!


----------



## Andy M.

mignon said:
			
		

> ... case you suffer dyspepsia...


 
A case of Pepsi???


----------



## ironchef

Marm, it's a really common method to use in Chinese cooking. A lot of China was/is very poor, so they looked for other ways to make the cheaper cuts of meat more tender.

Constance, it depends on the application. I've seen it used more in marinades that included other things like soy, sherry, oyster sauce, etc. I've never applied it directly to the meat without a liquid marinade. There's probably some info on Google about that though. I've always used a mallet or other type of physical tenderizer for meats that will not have a wet marinade.


----------



## jennyema

ironchef said:
			
		

> Marm, it's a really common method to use in Chinese cooking. A lot of China was/is very poor, so they looked for other ways to make the cheaper cuts of meat more tender.
> 
> Constance, it depends on the application. I've seen it used more in marinades that included other things like soy, sherry, oyster sauce, etc. I've never applied it directly to the meat without a liquid marinade. There's probably some info on Google about that though. I've always used a mallet or other type of physical tenderizer for meats that will not have a wet marinade.


 

I see corn starch called for all the time in recipes for marinades, but i have never seen baking soda called for.

*Still, my question:*  baking soda=yuck.  Won't the marinade impart that to the meat?


----------



## ironchef

jennyema said:
			
		

> I see corn starch called for all the time in recipes for marinades, but i have never seen baking soda called for.
> 
> *Still, my question:* baking soda=yuck. Won't the marinade impart that to the meat?


 
No you won't taste it unless you go overboard with it. The normal ratio is 1/2 tsp. of baking soda for every 1/2 - 2/3 c. of marinade. The soy, chili paste, or whatever flavors that are added to the dish should mask it. 

With that being said, I've never had a dish using the baking soda as a marinade in the Cantonese style, which is very basic seasoning and flavoring. I've usually had it more in Sichuan or Mandarin style dishes which are spicier and are more aggresively flavored. They probably do use it in Cantonese cooking but off hand, I can't think of a dish which I've tried that uses it.


----------



## mignon

Andy M. said:
			
		

> A case of Pepsi???



Wow! That was brilliant. A smart-*** has to be careful around here or he'll have his ego in a sling.


----------



## Andy M.

We are often wise cracking and seldom attacking.


----------



## Constance

Check out the Baking Soda Pages...here's the one on cooking:

http://frugalliving.about.com/od/bakingsodapages/a/bscooking.htm


----------



## BlueCat

It sounds fine to me to use these tips for cooking, but the website Constance posted talked about putting a little in the tea water.  Don't you think that would make the tea taste salty?  

BC


----------



## Constance

Blue, I wondered about that, too. 

I brew a pitcher of tea every day or two, using 1 family size Lipton or Lousianne decaf tea. I drink it straight, and am very particular about the taste. I don't refrigerate it, because that makes the tea cloudy, but sometimes by the 2nd day is does start to get bitter. 

I'll give the baking soda thing a try and let you know the results.


----------

